# what will help the pain?!?



## sad_eyes (Mar 19, 2002)

hey everyone, i've posted topics before, but this i need a lil help with. Here goes.... when it's not constant s*******, it's being stopped up to the point of tears, my Dr. gave me Vicodin but is there anything i can do to help this? i'm sick of spending my days/nights in bed..even my poor boyfreind is stuck bed ridden w/ me, hehe...i'm up for ANY advice please...thanx ppl much luv, XXXmicheleXXX














<--- this guy's awesome! hehe


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Unfortunately, the Vicodin will probably NOT help your pain. I have taken buckets of it and have now stoped it all together because it just doesn't work for most of us with IBS. My doc, whom I am not at all to fond of, gave me that "just learn to live with it speech". Well, I'd like to see him live with it. I have a son in Jr. High and it is very difficult to explain why Mom cannot go to yet another one of his sporting events because she is sick!! There's got to be a better way. GI doctor's suck and are uncaring. GP doctors are uninformed on this topic. I am considering a pain clinic. Don't know if it will help or not but at least i can say I've covered all the bases. I fell for you honey!! Wish I could say things will get better and they might but just try to hang in there. It's hard to do I know!! Feel better!!


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Peppermint tea helps with cramps and IBS pain.Try it. As does Yoga.


----------



## melliebellie (Jul 20, 2002)

Try rubbing Tigerbalm on your stomach. It really helps me. You can get it from health food stores. I'm not sure whether it alleviates the spasms or what but it defo is a big help


----------



## peachncream02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey there!SOOOO sorry that you are going throutgh this and obuviously you are not alone. I also deal with this and I am sure many other do too. I have ended up at teh hospital many times having "spasms" and my doc would not give me anything when i went to him.. soo i take several things now..to make sure i go potty i use "ALOES" health/herb store. I also take librax from a New doctor (the ER) , and for bloating i take phazyme you can get it at walmart. for i think 60 pills for 8.00... I feel a lot better







Thank Goodness.. I mean Yes of course there are days like you have mentioned where im hurting so much i cant move and the gas is so horrible i can not leave out of pain and embarrasment. But, The days are now very ew and very far between . Good Luck and if you need to talk, pm me ok!Donna


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

What are you supposed to do the days when you have school and work and you are in so much pain you can't even move. People stop believing you that you are sick, and they get mad at you. I am just so frustrated my doctor is horrible, my family and fiance are so patient and wonderful but it is not making my IBS go away. I am doing Yoga, working out 30 minutes 4 times a week, I lift weights starting to restrict my diet, I am keeping a food journal. Nothing is helping.


----------

